# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Какой санскритский текст Гиты переводил Прабхупада?

## Валентин Шеховцов

Правда ли, что вариантов Махабхараты, и соответственно, Бхагавад-гит несколько? В одной есть буква "р" в 6.8 в слове лошт*р*ашма, а в другой нет?

Почему Кришна в «Бхагавад-гите как она есть» в 6.8 говорит: галька, камень, золото; а в аналогичном сравнении в 14.24 уже не галька, а ком земли?

Т.е всего есть два варианта Гит - в одном лоштра - галька, а в другом лошта - ком (горсть) земли?

Какие Бхагавад-гиты использовал Прабхупада в своем переводе? В редакциях 1971 и 1982 одинаково употреблена лоштра в 6.8.

*Bg 6.8*

sama-*losrasma*-kancanah

SYNONYMS: 
losrasma — pebbles; asma — stone; kancanah — gold

TRANSLATION: 
A person is said to be established in self-realization and is called a yogi [or mystic] when he is fully satis?ed by virtue of acquired knowledge and realization. Such a person is situated in transcendence and is self-controlled. He sees everything – whether it be *pebbles*, stones or gold – as the same.

*Bg 14.22-25*


sama-*lostasma*-kancanaha


losta — a lump of earth; asma — stone; kancanah — gold; 

TRANSLATION: 
O son of Prithu, he who does not hate illumination, attachment and delusion when they are present or long for them when they disappear; who is unwavering and undisturbed through all these reactions of the material qualities, remaining neutral and transcendental, knowing that the modes alone are active; who is situated in the self and regards alike happiness and distress;
 who looks upon *a lump of earth*, a stone and a piece of gold with an equal eye;
 who is equal toward the desirable and the undesirable; …

*Бг 6.8*
сама — одинаково (относящийся); лоштра — к гальке; ашма — к камню; канчанах — к золоту
Перевод: 
Человека, который овладел истинным знанием и, применяя его на практике, обрел полное удовлетворение, считают осознавшим свое «я» и называют йогом, или мистиком. Такой человек находится на духовном уровне и всегда остается невозмутимым. Он не видит различия между булыжником, *галькой* и золотом.

*Бг 14.24*

сама — одинаково; лошта — к комку земли; ашма — к камню; канчанаха — к золоту
Перевод:
...кто не видит разницы между *горстью земли*, камнем и слитком золота

----------


## vijitatma das

Да, есть несколько версий "Гиты". Насколько помню, каноничным вариантом считается тот, который комментировали Шанкара, Рамануджа и Мадхва. Есть кашмирская версия, которая на несколько шлок больше.

Что касается того, какую "Гиту" использовал в работе Прабхупада, я не знаю. Вероятно, это была "Гита" с комментариями Баладевы Видьябхушаны, поскольку многие комментарии Шрилы Прабхупады опираются на комментарии Баладевы. Такая "Гита", насколько мне известно, была издана Гаудия-матхом на бенгальском языке, а до этого - Бхактивинодой Тхакуром. Лекции Шрила Прабхупада давал по "Гите", переведенной С. Радхакришнаном.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Да, есть несколько версий "Гиты". Насколько помню, каноничным вариантом считается тот, который комментировали Шанкара, Рамануджа и Мадхва. Есть кашмирская версия, которая на несколько шлок больше.
> 
> Что касается того, какую "Гиту" использовал в работе Прабхупада, я не знаю. Вероятно, это была "Гита" с комментариями Баладевы Видьябхушаны, поскольку многие комментарии Шрилы Прабхупады опираются на комментарии Баладевы. Такая "Гита", насколько мне известно, была издана Гаудия-матхом на бенгальском языке, а до этого - Бхактивинодой Тхакуром. Лекции Шрила Прабхупада давал по "Гите", переведенной С. Радхакришнаном.


По каким эпизодам текста «Махабхараты» можно определить каноничность? 
Возможно ли что в новых изданиях «Бхагавад-гиты как она есть» будет указано из какой Махабхараты взят санскритский текст?
Гиту в контексте какой канонической Махабхараты комментировал Мадхва, если южноиндийских версий несколько? 

Гададхара Пандита прабху в книге _«Тысяча имен Господа Вишну» — главный гимн «Махабхараты»_ пишет, что существуют североиндийская и южноиндийские версии Махабхараты:

"Однако все священные тексты сходятся к единому мнению - гимн "Вишну-сахасра-нама", содержащийся в томе "Анушасана-парва "Махабхараты" (раздел "Дана-парва", глава 189 в Североиндийской версии; гл. 194 или 254 в разных Южноиндийских версиях), представляется наиболее выдающимся."

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Brijabasi Das: Во многих священных текстах, включая БГ и ШБ, есть разночтения в слогах, словах и даже стихах. И это совершенно нормально. Именно поэтому существуют разные школы одной и той же Веды, которые имеют небольшие отличия в текстах. Они называются рецензиями, шакхами. И все они одинаково авторитетны. Просто кто-то принадлежит к одной шакхе, а кто-то к другой. 

Но что касается слов «лошта» и «лоштра», то это два варианта одного и того же слова, так что никаких поводов для беспокойств нет. Вишванатха Чакраварти использует «лошта», но зато Баладева Видьябхушана использует вариант «лоштра», а именно его комментариями ШП пользовался при переводе БГ. Перевод Абхинавагупты на русский, судя по всему, неправильный, он не говорит ничего о железе в 6.8. Про песок ничего сказать не могу.

Существует несколько версий этимологии слова «лошта», от дхату «лу», что значит «разрезаться», то есть «то что можно разрезать», что стало указывать на кусок земли или глины. Другое дхату от которого лошта произошло - «лошт», что значит «собираться в кучу». Так оно стало указывать на мелкие кусочки чего-либо, что можно собрать в кучу, поэтому лошта теоретически может быть и галькой и кусками глины. Они все хорошо собираются в кучу. Санскрит очень обширный.

Более точнее, лу - это то, что «кхандйате», «разбивается на части».

А еще некоторые грамматисты (Дургасимха) его выводят из дхату «луш», что значит «доставлять боль или убивать», так что «лошта» это также то, что бьет или убивает. А если выделить в слове лоштра дхату лош, то останется суффикс -тра что указывает на инструмент действия. Поэтому «лоштра» означает «то, чем бьют или убивают». Так что противоречий нет.

----------

